# HELP MY CAR IS UNSTABLE



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

HELLO 
EXCUSE MY ENGLISH I AM FROM VENEZUELA 

I HAVE A SENTRA B14 MEXICAN MODEL .

The MOTOR ITS UNSTABLE IN LOW REVOLUTIONS And DOES NOT HAVE MUCH POWER. 
The AUTOMATIC GEAR BOX WHEN CHANGE To REVERSE THE CAR DONT MOVE I THINK IT SLIDES

WHAT I DO 

PD. IF YOU NOW RESPOND IN SPANISH ITS BETHER


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

hertex said:


> HELLO
> EXCUSE MY ENGLISH I AM FROM VENEZUELA
> 
> I HAVE A SENTRA B14 MEXICAN MODEL .
> ...


dame mas informacion, la maquina tiembla abajas revoluciones?

y cuando aceleras se siente bien?

no jala la reversa? mandame un private message con mas informacion

suerte


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

hertex said:


> HELLO
> EXCUSE MY ENGLISH I AM FROM VENEZUELA
> 
> I HAVE A SENTRA B14 MEXICAN MODEL .
> ...





pester said:


> no jala la reversa?


entonces, tienes un standard?
es possible que la IACV esta sucia, si puedes leer ingles bien, busca "IACV Cleaning".
tambien, cambinaste la idle/timing(lo siento no se estes palabras en espanol)
y cuando dices "LOW REVOLUTIONS"... cuantos cada minueto? seis cientos? dos? tiene que estar como 700-800, pero depende si tienes un automatico, o un Standard.
bunos suerte
EDIT: O! lo siento, no leo todo.... ok si tienes un automatico. soy babaso, lo siento otra ves. checkiaste la aciete del transmission? juele qumado? de cual color fue?


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

pester said:


> dame mas informacion, la maquina tiembla abajas revoluciones?
> 
> y cuando aceleras se siente bien?
> 
> ...


ok gracias por la respuesta amigo.

el motor tiembla entre las 1200 y 2000 rpm y luego se le quita pero cuando dejas de acelerar el minimo cae bruscamente y falla el motor pero inmediatamente se recupera, ademas no tiene la fuerza que caracteriza a este vehiculo, el minimo esta inestable ya le he detectado y reparado dos entradas de aire por las mangueras del hidro vac del freno y de la valbula pcb. 

este es el modelo mexicano que es mas sencillo que los americanos y el problema con la reversa no se que sea en lo que meto reversa hace el cambio pero comieza a deslizar y en lo que acelero fuerte de repente hace el cambio fuertemente y agarra completamente el retroceso. ya le cmbie el aceite y le coloque un pote de aditivo y la falla persiste. me han dicho que puede ser la solenoide o incluso la turbina.


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

makaveli said:


> entonces, tienes un standard?
> es possible que la IACV esta sucia, si puedes leer ingles bien, busca "IACV Cleaning".
> tambien, cambinaste la idle/timing(lo siento no se estes palabras en espanol)
> y cuando dices "LOW REVOLUTIONS"... cuantos cada minueto? seis cientos? dos? tiene que estar como 700-800, pero depende si tienes un automatico, o un Standard.
> ...



ok gracias por la respuesta amigo.

el motor tiembla entre las 1200 y 2000 rpm y luego se le quita pero cuando dejas de acelerar el minimo cae bruscamente y falla el motor pero inmediatamente se recupera, ademas no tiene la fuerza que caracteriza a este vehiculo, el minimo esta inestable ya le he detectado y reparado dos entradas de aire por las mangueras del hidro vac del freno y de la valbula pcb. 

tengo una duda con respecto a la IACV el cuerpo de aceleracion parte de los sensores tiene la valvula que me menciones y la valbula solenoide del aire acondicionado. como es el funcionamiento de la IACV es una valbula progresiva o es una solenoide como la del aire.

este es el modelo mexicano que es mas sencillo que los americanos y el problema con la reversa no se que sea en lo que meto reversa hace el cambio pero comieza a deslizar y en lo que acelero fuerte de repente hace el cambio fuertemente y agarra completamente el retroceso. ya le cmbie el aceite y le coloque un pote de aditivo y la falla persiste. me han dicho que puede ser la solenoide o incluso la turbina.


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

hertex said:


> ok gracias por la respuesta amigo.
> 
> el motor tiembla entre las 1200 y 2000 rpm y luego se le quita pero cuando dejas de acelerar el minimo cae bruscamente y falla el motor pero inmediatamente se recupera, ademas no tiene la fuerza que caracteriza a este vehiculo, el minimo esta inestable ya le he detectado y reparado dos entradas de aire por las mangueras del hidro vac del freno y de la valbula pcb.
> 
> ...


puede ser el solenoide no te conviene poner aditivos

sigue checando mangeras mas que todo las de vacio, porque la transmission tambien funciona con vacio

y al tener mangueras rotas puede hacer que la maquina se ponga inestable

el foco de la maquina enciende? (check engine soon?)

trata de usar gasolina mas cara esta vez a ver que pasa


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

pester said:


> puede ser el solenoide no te conviene poner aditivos
> 
> sigue checando mangeras mas que todo las de vacio, porque la transmission tambien funciona con vacio
> 
> ...


ok ya revise y repare todas las mangueras con respecto a la inestabilidad del motor y lo que me mencionas del combustible estoy utilizando 95 oct. sin plomo el de mayor calidad en el pais el aceite del motor es havoline 15 40. on respecto a los aditivs de la caja tanpoco resultaron efecto. en caso de que sea la solenoide como la revizo hay algun procedimiento para ello? 

recuerda que esta caja es distinta a las que aparece en el manual que circula en esta pagina esta caja solo tiene una sola valbula solenoide y el motor carece de sensores de oxigeno, iat y otros sensores varios


----------

